# fish ideas for 14 gal



## ThalesthePearsei (Jan 27, 2009)

My ocellaris that I have had for many years just died yesterday mysteriously and I am so bummed out about it. I really do not want to rush out and buy any more fish right now, I want to let the tank just go fish-less for a few months just in case my ocellaris died of some illness that still may be lingering around in there. But, I am just pondering what I should get...any suggestons?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

this as your only fish
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=15+19+63&pcatid=63

or 
Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Banded Possum Wrasse

or 
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=15+717+238&pcatid=238

you may also want to do a small water change, and prob. check all your water params before doing it.


----------



## ThalesthePearsei (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow those are some awesome looking fish!


----------



## SuperFishFan (Jul 27, 2009)

One, 

that possum wrasse is ridiculous! I'm on a mission now.... got get one, gotta gotta get one.

Thalesthepearsei,

There are no other fish in the tank at all? 
Can you photograph and post the tank as is, now?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

yea there sick, ive been searching for one as well as a tiny leopard wrasse ( i saw one in a LFS display that was like 1/2 inch ) ive also been on the search for a few other things.


----------



## SuperFishFan (Jul 27, 2009)

onefish2fish said:


> yea there sick, ive been searching for one as well as a tiny leopard wrasse ( i saw one in a LFS display that was like 1/2 inch ) ive also been on the search for a few other things.


 
I'll be going to the wholesalers here in Los Angeles in about 4-5 weeks with an LFS-owner friend of mine. If I find either, I can pick it up and have it shipped immediately if you're interested. We'll have to correspond verbally before I go.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i found the small lep it just was at a price i was not willing to pay.


----------



## SuperFishFan (Jul 27, 2009)

onefish2fish said:


> i found the small lep it just was at a price i was not willing to pay.


 
yep. beautiful thing about going to the wholesalers, is that you'd pay about half of what you saw it for retail. can i ask what the $$$ was on that Lep you saw?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

$70 for the 1/2 guy but ive seen larger ones for way cheaper. i just want a small one.


----------



## SuperFishFan (Jul 27, 2009)

onefish2fish said:


> $70 for the 1/2 guy but ive seen larger ones for way cheaper. i just want a small one.


$70? whoa. Yeah, juvies can command a "price" alright.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

again as i stated, it was a price i was not willing to pay. lol


----------



## ThalesthePearsei (Jan 27, 2009)

> There are no other fish in the tank at all?
> Can you photograph and post the tank as is, now?


Nope, the clownfish was the only fish. I do not like crowding a handful of fish in such a small tank as some people like to do.
The tank looks just like this except the without the ocellaris.....


----------



## SuperFishFan (Jul 27, 2009)

In that set up, you have room for another mid-column swimmer (1" - 1.5" max) and a couple small sifters (small Gobies or Blennies of some sort)... wouldn't be over crowded. Infact, you actually have room for... oh nevermind (I won't go there) But, you like it that way, and that's cool too. You did a great job scaping it.

BTW, where in Manhattan do you live? I'm born and raised here in Los Angeles, but with my profession, I'm back and forth, here to there all the time. I actually use to have a really nice place at the top of the park (lower H-Town). Got too expensive, so I just went back to doing hotels LOL.


----------



## ThalesthePearsei (Jan 27, 2009)

I live on the upper west side between Morningside Park and Columbia University. 

Could i have a algae blenny? I have been interested in one for a while now but I have seen that they can grow HUGE, which is why I have not gotten one.


----------



## SuperFishFan (Jul 27, 2009)

ThalesthePearsei said:


> I live on the upper west side between Morningside Park and Columbia University.
> 
> Could i have a algae blenny? I have been interested in one for a while now but I have seen that they can grow HUGE, which is why I have not gotten one.


 
Oh crap, not too far from where I had my place. Love your neighborhood alot. Right near the diner (oh what's it's real name???) anyway, the freakin' Seinfeld diner LOL! The one that has literally the worst service out of any diner that I've ever been to (and I love diners).

regarding the Blenny. I don't see any reason not to house the Blenny. Alot of aquarists (beginners and Advanced aquarists alike) have a misconception about "fish size vs. tank size" Let's use the Blenny for example...... MOST (everyone see that I used the word "most") ...most fish species will grow to a size and at a growth rate comparable to the size to their environment. Hence "Quite a few" lol fish species will grow larger and larger faster, in a 50 gal as opposed to a 14 gal. (and actually such is with most forms of life....example: Bonsai tree). A Queen Angel will grow much faster and much larger in the wild as opposed to growing up in even a, let's say, 500 gal aquarium. The next point is, some aquarists don't understand that if a fish is "getting to big for its britches", the move the darn thing out of that particular environment and give it a larger home else where...simple. There's nothing cruel or unethical about it.

So, those points stated, the Blenny should be absolutely fine for quite some time!! Have fun with him/her!


----------



## ThalesthePearsei (Jan 27, 2009)

I know what diner you are talking about, and I can't think of the name right now either haha!

Thanks for that info! I think I will start looking for a blenny then, woohoo


----------



## ThalesthePearsei (Jan 27, 2009)

What is your opinion on a small dwarf angel, such as a Coral Beauty, in a 14?


----------

